# Make your shop more inviting.



## casablancacoffee

Hey all, just opened my coffee shop a few weeks ago. It is a basement shop and i was wondering if anyone had any ideas on how to make it seem more appealing.


----------



## coffeebean

If it's in a basement, I suppose the hard part for you is getting noticed at street level so really good signage up there would be essential. Inside, I suppose you should try and make it as cosy as possible and MOST important - get the coffee you sell right, along with excellent customer service......word soon spreads if customers have a good experience!


----------



## casablancacoffee

Inside is painted with warm colours, couches and tub chairs for seating. Heating is always on keeping it nice and warm. I have noticed that people do look in as they are walking by and just walk on. Some even dither at the top of the stairs.


----------



## coffeebean

What signs have you got at street level?


----------



## casablancacoffee

Its a vinyl sign covering the previous hardwood sign. I can send you an exterior shot?


----------



## radish

What size is it? What market are you aiming for (sit-in, takeaway)? Generally, people can be put off if a place is too dark, where the counter isn't visible (e.g. at the back of the floor space), if a menu isn't visible and where there aren't any other customers!

Do you have window seating? Did you pay enough attention to the exterior (signage, paint work, etc.,)? Walk around the area where your cafe is situated and be really honest with yourself: would you know it's there, does it look inviting, would you know what is on offer? And don't forget about marketing as well - flyers, banners on railings, etc.,


----------



## coffeebean

You can certainly see the sign from the street! May be worth putting a blackboard on the pavement at the top of the steps telling customers what coffees you offer, special offers etc. I agree with Radish too, spend a bit of time marketing - hand out some flyers to the passing public, maybe have a launch event selling discounted coffees and nibbles for a day to get people in. If your coffee is good and your welcome is warm, they will definitely come back!


----------



## coffeebean

Where are you based?


----------



## casablancacoffee

I have printed off 10,000 double sided A6 flyers. Pictures will be up in a minute. Have started handing them out, got some people in. Just need to get them out as quick as possible. I am aiming towards the student market.


----------



## casablancacoffee

I am in a seaside town called Ayr. I am situated just off a busy main street. It is on the flyer which i have uploaded. The main road and business office area is called Sandgate.


----------



## casablancacoffee

Have uploaded pictures of menu and A6 flyers on my albums.


----------



## Monkey_Devil

If you're aiming at the student market, go down to the SU of any local uni and ask for a list of societies. Any of them that are suitable, so discussion societies, debates groups, LGBT meetings, that sort of thing, write to them and invite them in. Perhaps offer them a deal just to get them in to view your shop as somewhere they can come and chill out with friends.

You're going to have to make yourself really stand out, go into real specialty coffee rather than all these coffee shops with a machine they don't know how to get the best of. Its definitely doable - Harlequin in York is upstairs and only accessible via a small door off the street. They do very well, and even opened a second area in the attic, aimed at the more chilled out market for students and younger audiences etc and they get really busy.


----------



## coffeebean

I operate a mobile espresso bar in Aberdare and at first it was tough going, but hang on in there!! Once people get to know you are there you'll do ok. I now do around 60 - 70 coffees between 7.30 - 12 midday on weekdays. Like Monkey Devil says, contact the SU and get the students aware of your existence - once they know you are there, that it's a good place to hang out and that the coffee is good, they will come! What sort of machine do you use?


----------



## casablancacoffee

Yes, i am going to go down the speciality coffee route. I have 6 varietes plus the house blend which is rather good. i have a separate small grinder for the speciality beans.

I will contact the student unions right now. Thanks for the advise.

Anymore advise would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## casablancacoffee

I have a 2 group Crem Expobar G10. The sides were painted Metallic candy apple red but they obscured from view due to the machine being situated in an alcove.


----------



## coffeebean

Make sure you put all 6 varieties and the house blend on a board outside so that people can see them! G10 is a nice machine - good workhorse!


----------



## maarten_booij

Do you already offer free Wifi? The things I find personally very important is the cleanliness and tidiness of the place, no heater or aircon blowing in your neck and 'normal' music which is loud enough to hear the lyrics, but not so loud as to deter me from reading a book. I also like it when staff have proper uniforms / work-clothing. Gives me the feeling that it's a more serious place about quality.

But, as I said, this is very personal







I wish you all the best!


----------



## casablancacoffee

Yeah i'm going to do that. The G10 is pretty good. I was going for an Espezialle S5 Gold edition but they were really expensive not to mention a 6-8 week lead time.


----------



## CoffeeMagic

The only thing I would add is if people walking past can see in a window make sure that there is something inviting in that window or, better still, they can see customers. Put a special table by the window...


----------



## casablancacoffee

The windows actually have alcoves in front of them, they are about 2ft deep and 4ft wide. I am going to buy some decorative items for them tonight. Was thinking bright flower baskets.


----------



## coffeebean

Ayr is a bit far away for me!! but are there any other baristas near casablancacoffee who could maybe help out with a latte art demo morning or something? Just an idea......

Andy


----------



## casablancacoffee

Yeah i suppose i could find someone to help. Don't know how their bosses would feel about it though. There are 2 well known coffee shops within 1 minute walking distance.


----------



## casablancacoffee

Yes, I have a loyalty card which is on the back of my flyer. Pictures are up in my albums.


----------



## coffeebean

When I said about people helping out, I meant anyone on here........is there anyone on the forum, not too far from Ayr who could lend a hand?!


----------



## casablancacoffee

I haven't checked. I will do as soon as i get some time to research.


----------



## coffeebean

Mike Haggerton is in Aberfoyle I think..........not sure how far away that is!!


----------



## casablancacoffee

2 hours away it is.


----------



## humperdingle

Don't know if it's been mentioned, but some form of air extraction to get the fresh coffee smell up to street level might be an idea... A freshly made coffee is hard to resist if you can smell it!


----------



## casablancacoffee

Freshly baked panini's and baguettes as well. Can't really afford the capital expenditure that is required for extraction at the moment.


----------



## casablancacoffee

What's the best way of creating the smell of fresh brewed coffee? I was thinking of getting cheap instant brewer and putting it by the window.

Any thoughts?


----------



## MikeHag

Great for the smell of cheap instant coffee. Fragrances & aromas are released when freshly roasted beans are ground.


----------



## casablancacoffee

MikeHag said:


> Great for the smell of cheap instant coffee. Fragrances & aromas are released when freshly roasted beans are ground.


I know but the general public can't tell the difference anyways. Just something to get them in.


----------



## MikeHag

casablancacoffee said:


> I know but the general public can't tell the difference anyways. Just something to get them in.


You may have just identified one of the reasons people aren't coming in


----------



## casablancacoffee

MikeHag said:


> You may have just identified one of the reasons people aren't coming in


Please expand?


----------



## MikeHag

When you say "the general public can't tell the difference anyways. Just something to get them in" it gives the impression that you're not genuinely interested in the quality of the product the customer receives, and will do the bare minimum you think you can get away with. Maybe it was just a poor choice of words on your part, but as a member of that general public I think it's quite an insulting statement to be honest. My point was, perhaps the people who have been in have left feeling that you gave them a poor product because you thought they couldn't tell the difference, so they didn't come back. Please don't be offended at my comment... I'm trying to be helpful. if this was a different forum, e.g. UK Business Forums, I think you would have had several strips torn off you for saying that.


----------



## casablancacoffee

MikeHag said:


> When you say "the general public can't tell the difference anyways. Just something to get them in" it gives the impression that you're not genuinely interested in the quality of the product the customer receives, and will do the bare minimum you think you can get away with. Maybe it was just a poor choice of words on your part, but as a member of that general public I think it's quite an insulting statement to be honest. My point was, perhaps the people who have been in have left feeling that you gave them a poor product because you thought they couldn't tell the difference, so they didn't come back. Please don't be offended at my comment... I'm trying to be helpful. if this was a different forum, e.g. UK Business Forums, I think you would have had several strips torn off you for saying that.


I sell Fresh, ground on demand coffee. I have 7 varieties of beans in total plus several kinds of chocolate and teas.

I mentioned that i would use the smell of brewed coffee because it would give the pleasure response as customers walked by.


----------



## CoffeeMagic

MikeHag said:


> When you say "the general public can't tell the difference anyways. Just something to get them in" it gives the impression that you're not genuinely interested in the quality of the product the customer receives, and will do the bare minimum you think you can get away with. Maybe it was just a poor choice of words on your part, but as a member of that general public I think it's quite an insulting statement to be honest. My point was, perhaps the people who have been in have left feeling that you gave them a poor product because you thought they couldn't tell the difference, so they didn't come back. Please don't be offended at my comment... I'm trying to be helpful. if this was a different forum, e.g. UK Business Forums, I think you would have had several strips torn off you for saying that.


I think the guy is asking for help rather than a rollicking! I would be offended by that remark. Have you been there?


----------



## MikeHag

Of course I have, Ron. I ran my own business for five years. I was also a business consultant for ten. I am also intensely conscious that I may be in exactly the same situation as the OP in a few months. I was not running him down. I was highlighting something that might legitimately be affecting his business. If you want to offer sympathy and blow smoke up his arse then go ahead. I'd rather offer honest feedback that might help even if it is difficult to hear. It was done with good intent.

Bollocks to it. I won't bother in future.


----------



## CoffeeMagic

MikeHag said:


> Of course I have, Ron. I ran my own business for five years. I was also a business consultant for ten. I am also intensely conscious that I may be in exactly the same situation as the OP in a few months. I was not running him down. I was highlighting something that might legitimately be affecting his business. If you want to offer sympathy and blow smoke up his arse then go ahead. I'd rather offer honest feedback that might help even if it is difficult to hear. It was done with good intent.
> 
> Bollocks to it. I won't bother in future.


I think he was after positive, constructive criticism. Having been a consultant myself for many years I know the importance of being positive and constructive.

You have misunderstood the question, which asked if you had been to the cafe and experienced the problem first hand. That way you may be justified in delivering that kind of advice. Perhaps your final comment is the best approach for now.


----------



## ObsidianSage

IMHO you need your public to taste your 7 beans before they go stale. Get them hooked and they'll come back with friends this time.

You said you are up a side street in a seaside town. So you have to cope with the whole seasonal thing as well as being off the main 'drag'

Maybe you can get the local newspaper to do a feature on you, and combine that with several tasting events. This may involve setting up a stall in the main street for example.

Dan

Sent from my Galaxy S smartphone.


----------



## JohnnieWalker

No Website?

A great looking site promoting your coffee shop and showcasing what makes you special would be useful for promoting your 'brand'.

Images of your shop, information about what you do, location and facilities information and maybe even an online store selling your products.

I've built many websites and online shops, so I would be able to offer my services if needed.

Me and the family stayed near Ayr last year on holiday.

---

I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?y1sjat

Costa Coffee Beans, Ground Coffee & Syrups available at http://CostaShop.co.uk


----------



## radish

I wouldn't bother with seven different coffees - just stick to espresso and maybe one filter option. Focus on what is going to make you money e.g. lunchtime trade. Target your operation/marketing towards this. Get feedback on what you offer and on your service.


----------



## casablancacoffee

radish said:


> I wouldn't bother with seven different coffees - just stick to espresso and maybe one filter option. Focus on what is going to make you money e.g. lunchtime trade. Target your operation/marketing towards this. Get feedback on what you offer and on your service.


The house blend is the main coffee. The others are on the menu if someone wants them. I got the other beans because i myself wanted to try them. No harm in offering them to customers.


----------



## CoffeeMagic

Some good suggestions there. Pop-up stall in the main street and website are good starters. You could encourage groups to hold their sessions in your cafe, e.g. book club, coffee geeks, knitting circle (maybe not). Just wish I could... Perhaps try a special offer, at particular times of the day, with something tempting to go with the coffee.

Being in a similar position of trying to let people know who you are, what you do and where you do it I know it isn't easy to decide where that marketing dollar gets spent. Personally, I have encountered the effects of social networking and how it allows your name to get known. Caveat - it works both ways so be careful.


----------



## coffeebean

Have you thought about roasting small quantities of beans with a countertop roaster (vented onto the street - nice smell, get people in). You could sell Casablanca beans as a USP that maybe other cafes in the town haven't got?


----------



## lookseehear

There are definitely some good ideas here, however I'm inclined to agree with Mike that using the smell of instant coffee definitely wouldn't work and that an attitude that "the average person won't know the difference" isn't a good one. I see that as a very corporate attitude which says to me that you don't care too much about the product you're selling.

I think more people than you would expect can tell the difference between the smell of fresh coffee and instant, and personally I wouldn't go near a cafe if it smelled of it!

I agree with Radish that having seven different coffees available is a bit overkill. Have you thought about giving your house blend a name referring to something local and using it as part of your advertising? It might bring the tourists in.


----------



## casablancacoffee

coffeebean said:


> Have you thought about roasting small quantities of beans with a countertop roaster (vented onto the street - nice smell, get people in). You could sell Casablanca beans as a USP that maybe other cafes in the town haven't got?


Just trying to rig up some kind of vent, that's the problem. The windows only open at the top.


----------



## casablancacoffee

lookseehear said:


> There are definitely some good ideas here, however I'm inclined to agree with Mike that using the smell of instant coffee definitely wouldn't work and that an attitude that "the average person won't know the difference" isn't a good one. I see that as a very corporate attitude which says to me that you don't care too much about the product you're selling.
> 
> I think more people than you would expect can tell the difference between the smell of fresh coffee and instant, and personally I wouldn't go near a cafe if it smelled of it!
> 
> I agree with Radish that having seven different coffees available is a bit overkill. Have you thought about giving your house blend a name referring to something local and using it as part of your advertising? It might bring the tourists in.


Only going by what i know. I used to work at a petrol station and we had a hot drink vending machine there. People with Bentleys and Range Rovers would remark that the coffee tastes really good.

The coffee beans were the cheapest you could buy. I mean cheaper than a Cash and Carry's own brand.

I bake my baguettes and paninis daily, but i can't find a way to vent it outside.


----------



## Pedro083

It might sound simple but can you not just get a new hole cored in the wall to install a vent to the street. Where does your ventilation go just now


----------



## radish

Pedro083 said:


> It might sound simple but can you not just get a new hole cored in the wall to install a vent to the street. Where does your ventilation go just now


I'd check planning regs before doing any of that stuff.


----------



## JohnnieWalker

Speaking as a dad of two young children, if I was checking out Coffee shops before exploring a new place I would be looking for accessibility, plenty of space around tables, high chairs available, the ability to warm baby milk/food and good baby changing facilities.

To be honest, if you can meet all of those requirements as well as serving good coffee and food at a reasonable price in a pleasant environment then you're onto a winner!

---

I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ji4vvm

Costa Coffee Beans, Ground Coffee & Syrups available at http://CostaShop.co.uk


----------



## casablancacoffee

Pedro083 said:


> It might sound simple but can you not just get a new hole cored in the wall to install a vent to the street. Where does your ventilation go just now


Kitchen vents oustside to the rear. It's a listed building so i can't really do much without a lot of paperwork and i hope you can all appreciate that paperwork costs money.


----------



## garydyke1

Have you hammered the social networks, finding local connections, tweets, facebook etc?

Once you have a reputation for serving quality coffee and snacks people should certainly visit.


----------



## casablancacoffee

garydyke1 said:


> Have you hammered the social networks, finding local connections, tweets, facebook etc?
> 
> Once you have a reputation for serving quality coffee and snacks people should certainly visit.


Yes i have done. Only problem is i had one of those customers that you just can't seem to please and he shouted it out to the whole world.


----------



## garydyke1

casablancacoffee said:


> Yes i have done. Only problem is i had one of those customers that you just can't seem to please and he shouted it out to the whole world.


Thats a shame.


----------



## JohnnieWalker

All the more reason to get your business on the Internet and make it easy for people to share their good experiences.

Things like twitter competitions are free to setup ( except for the prize ) and are a great way to get your business known and you could give away discount or free drinks vouchers.

---

I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?hyg0th

Costa Coffee Beans, Ground Coffee & Syrups available at http://CostaShop.co.uk


----------



## Condyk

People need to know about you, that's one challenge that general promotion can sort out, and then you need to get them through the door and downstairs. Consider the following:

Clear menu at the entry, decent quality not just an A4 sheet and blutack

Super clean and inviting entry at top of stairs - then use the stairs as a feature by getting some decent photo's done for the walls.

Simple, competitive pricing and placed where people can see - on each table, over the bar

Simple flow from door to payment ... nothing to confuse customers, nothing to cause delay

An offer ... use a chalk board and make the offer inviting. We do a tempting sandwich, drink, crisps or fruit deal and got Coke to produce the board for us.

Ensuring your fliers are in all the places you'd expect your profiled key customers to hang out - pay someone you trust if necessary so it gets done properly

Attract hobby and interest groups by offering freebie drink/cake to organiser (or similar)

Prominent signage that says what you do, i.e. Coffee, food ... keep it simple, don't over-elaborate

Use local suppliers, other small businesses, who will promote you too

Ensure free wifi is signage is easy to see

Forget the 7 bean thing until you're big enough to sell that many quickly or they just go stale and you have all kinds of dial-in issues on your grinders

Offer a single, quality blend and if you have a second grinder of right quality offer a regular guest

If you don't have second quality pro grinder then offer a couple of 'brew bar' options via a quality home grinder

Partner with a top roaster, if you haven't already, like Limini, HasBean, Peter James as they can also offer great support in all aspects of coffee business

Make a big fuss of your food (assuming it is fresh, tasty, healthier not just wholesaler gunk!) Lunchtime is a huge market all of its own!

Sell a decent selection of leaf teas ... tea drinkers often neglected and esp. if you're having groups meeting this is important. just 8-10 leaf teas can really help you attract new people.

Every customer is KING (or QUEEN!) so seek perfection in each shot. You can be sure some 'rival' or some 'expert' amateur customers of theirs will try to put you out of business when you start taking customers. Don't give them an easy excuse to criticize. You'll also feel proud of what you do, enjoy the constant challenge, and that will come over to customers.


----------

